# My Ego Was Fed This Morning



## Lon (Sep 16, 2015)

I was sitting in my Dermatologist's waiting room this morning waiting to have another Basal Cell Cancer removed and there were four or five other people waiting. The lady next to me asked what I did for a living and I told her I was retired. She replied "Aren't you a little young to be retired"? I replied "No, I have been retired for almost 25 years. She then asked how old was I. I told her and this kicked off a bunch of flattering comments from her as well as the other people in the waiting room. This was all nice to hear of course and I'm sure I turned beet red since I blush easily.
Any way------MADE MY DAY.


----------



## Lara (Sep 16, 2015)

Is you avatar photo current? If it is then I agree with them!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2015)

k:

It's okay to bask in such compliments!

Lon, before you retired what type of work did you do? Just curious because I don't recall seeing where you've talked about it.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 16, 2015)

Well done Lon.
I know the feeling, because this happens to me all the time!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 16, 2015)

I surprise a lot of old friends when they see me.  They say,  "OMG Man!  I thought you were dead."


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2015)

Well Lon I have always thought you looked pretty good for your age, From this Aussies point of view you are a handsome man.. Would like to actually see a photo  of you when you were young,   I don't know if it's because we are in " senior" years but I personally think some men are more handsome in senior years than they were when young ....I guess crawling will get me points :laugh:
Interesting I have just been to the dermatologist for my yearly check up ,of course she always finds a few to burn off .. And another tube of efidux to treat other spots


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2015)

Gee Lon... It's a good thing a Hollywood recruiter wasn't in getting a few things burned off his back..  You would be on your way to Warner Bros. by now.  lol!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

Good for you, Lon - I would have had a puss like the Cheshire Cat. It's also very easy to see when I'm blushing with my pasty white skin, so yeah, I'd be red all over but still sucking up the compliments. 

Unfortunately, nowadays I look _worse_ than I did years ago.


----------



## Linda (Sep 16, 2015)

Good for you Lon, compliments are nice.  Be sure and mention that to your date tonight. 

Kadee46, I agree with you, a lot of men get better looking as they get older.  My husband looks a lot sexier now than he did when he was young.  When we got married he was so skinny he looked like he'd just gotten out of a concentration camp.  I fattened him up though!


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 16, 2015)

Good for you Lon, and I agree you're quite attractive indeed!


----------



## Zante (Sep 16, 2015)

Ah Lon - you didn't tell them though that you retired when you were twenty though  did you? Which would make you about 44 now - actually you look a bit old for 44 LOL!

Ha Ha Boozer you still asleep and dreaming!

I Have for many years now not had to show my senior card, I just get all the senior cuts automatically - nobody bothers asking for it!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I surprise a lot of old friends when they see me. They say, "OMG Man! I thought you were dead."



:lofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Good for you, Lon - I would have had a puss like the Cheshire Cat. It's also very easy to see when I'm blushing with *my pasty white skin*, so yeah, I'd be red all over but still sucking up the compliments.
> 
> Unfortunately, nowadays I look _worse_ than I did years ago.




(bolded) I've never had that problem.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 16, 2015)

Most people see me and say "Oh My Gawd!  What happened old fella???


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 16, 2015)

Good deal Lon!  Compliments are always a pick-me-up thing.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 16, 2015)

*​You look great. *


----------



## jujube (Sep 16, 2015)

A good day indeed, Lon.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2015)

Zante said:


> Ah Lon - you didn't tell them though that you retired when you were twenty though  did you? Which would make you about 44 now - actually you look a bit old for 44 LOL!
> 
> Ha Ha Boozer you still asleep and dreaming!
> 
> I Have for many years now not had to show my senior card, I just get all the senior cuts automatically - nobody bothers asking for it!


Zante Our local supermarket ( Foodland) offers seniors a discount on Wednesdays , I ask the cashier if they want to see my card, or they can just look at my sun bleached hair , as I call the colour of my hair which is mostly grey ( I blame the sun for colour ..no dyes)  they useally just laugh and say it's OK don't need to see it


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2015)

Linda said:


> Good for you Lon, compliments are nice.  Be sure and mention that to your date tonight.
> 
> Kadee46, I agree with you, a lot of men get better looking as they get older.  My husband looks a lot sexier now than he did when he was young.  When we got married he was so skinny he looked like he'd just gotten out of a concentration camp.  I fattened him up though!


:rofl::rofl:The line  about you fattening up your husband is funny Linda..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

We've seen a few photos in the past of Lon on here  in his younger days Kadee..

......especially one where you were Bungee Jumping age about 60.. wasn't it Lon?


Braver man than me Gunga Din!!

I have to admit that I agree that the vast majority of men get better looking as they age...most of them start off as skinny runts who need a good feed and then after a few years of adult hood and working and exercise they fill out...probably we should just leave their mums to get them to that stage and not get hooked up with them till they're about 30..


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ...probably we should just leave their mums to get them to that stage and not get hooked up with them till they're about 30..



That would have eliminated approximately 3/4 of my sex life ... :sorrow:


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 17, 2015)

Zante said:


> Ah Lon - you didn't tell them though that you retired when you were twenty though  did you? Which would make you about 44 now - actually you look a bit old for 44 LOL!
> 
> *Ha Ha Boozer you still asleep and dreaming!*
> 
> I Have for many years now not had to show my senior card, I just get all the senior cuts automatically - nobody bothers asking for it!



Yes Moon.
I just woke up and am now in reality, not la la  land! 








But that photo was taken just 2 weeks ago, so I am not looking TOO bad.
Am I?


----------



## Kadee (Sep 17, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes Moon.
> I just woke up and am now in reality, not la la  land!
> 
> 
> ...


BC ...We dont know how  you are ? To comment ,  or have i missed the post where you mentioned your age ? :grin:


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 17, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> BC ...We dont know how  you are ? To comment ,  or have i missed the post where you mentioned your age ? :grin:



Oh! Hit Kaydee !
I hoped no one would ever ask me that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But as you have asked.
I will say this very quickly.

I was 71 on 3rd July 2015 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS I hope that no one else reads this thread now !


----------



## Linda (Sep 17, 2015)

Boozercruiser, my husband will be 71 on Dec 7th.  You are both handsome guys.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 17, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Oh! Hit Kaydee !
> I hoped no one would ever ask me that.
> 
> 
> ...


Well I agree BC  you don't look to bad for an .....Senior citizen :rofl: your not much older than me !!


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2015)

Like they say, if you've got it the advantage is yours.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 18, 2015)

Linda said:


> Boozercruiser, my husband will be 71 on Dec 7th.  You are both handsome guys.



Aaaaawwwwwww Thank you Linda.
Yours and other kind remarks there have done my ego the world of good.
But I tell you what did do my ego a ton of good is this.
Last year I went on a lovely forum meeting with some of the lovely Ladies on the forum to Liverpool.

Here are a coupla photees from it taken in the Liverpool Cavern Club!

  

PS. That is Venus next to me in the white scarf at Club.

PS. I don't know what happened there, but a couple of the photos have turned out upside down.
Dashing off out now and I haven't got time to try and fix it.

Perhaps a Mod can?


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 18, 2015)

And to finish off my ego trip, here I am waving to you Seniors only  THIS afternoon from Llanduno, North Wales.
I am usually better dressed than that!

And while I was there, the good old US of A flag was flying on the promenade.


----------



## Lon (Sep 18, 2015)

This pic was taken three years ago on Itutaki Island (Cook Islands) and is one of the reasons for my skin cancers.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 18, 2015)

*Well, I just want to go on the record as saying I think it's a damn shame that men get better looking as they get older and women just get older. *


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 18, 2015)

Lon said:


> View attachment 21661This pic was taken three years ago on Itutaki Island (Cook Islands) and is one of the reasons for my skin cancers.



Good.
So I am not the only one here on an ego trip!
Nice one, though I hope that your skin cancer is o.k.?


----------



## Linda (Sep 18, 2015)

"This pic was taken three years ago on Itutaki Island (Cook Islands) and is one of the reasons for my skin cancers."
Lon, my husband also has had skin cancers so now I make sure he wears a shirt when he's in the sun and he usually wears a hat.  Shirley, I agree it is a shame men get better looking and ladies don't.  That is why I have to crop a lot of our photos and get myself out of them.  Here is one my daughter took of us at a museum a few days ago.


----------



## Lara (Sep 18, 2015)

Great photos you guys! …wow


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

Handsome men, all three of you! Must say though, the ladies in the pictures with Boozer are lovely also. Many women wear time lightly, not all  age poorly. Just look at how beautiful Nona is at 81!I am hoping my high cheekbones will continue to hold my face up for quite some time--even if I do look more and more stone like. Lol.


----------



## Linda (Sep 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Handsome men, all three of you! Must say though, the ladies in the pictures with Boozer are lovely also. Many women wear time lightly, not all  age poorly. Just look at how beautiful Nona is at 81!I am hoping my high cheekbones will continue to hold my face up for quite some time--even if I do look more and more stone like. Lol.



I was thinking the same thing Shalimar, those you mentioned and also Ken's wife and others I've seen on here.  And then we are ALL beautiful inside where it counts.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2015)

You are so right Linda.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow, what a man-fest!  
BC did your group drink all the booze in the bottles on the windowsill?  No wonder your having so much fun.  
Lon, no sun-block?


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> *Well, I just want to go on the record as saying I think it's a damn shame that men get better looking as they get older and women just get older. *



Come on Shirley.
I am not having any of that.layful:
There are many Women in their 50s 60s 70s who look absolutely great, and if I were single I would be trying to fill my boots!
Anyway, beauty is only skin deep and I think that it is more important for a Lady to be beautiful inside as well.
I certainly found BOTH qualities in the lovely Ladies I spent some lovely time with there in our Liverpool meeting.
In fact, I want to set about arranging another meeting very soon.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Lon, where were the basil cell cancers? My wife had one removed from her nose twice. It was fairly small, but a very long healing process, requiring daily cleaning and the replacing of bandages and gauze taped over her nose. Not a lot of fun.


----------



## Lon (Sep 18, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Lon, where were the basil cell cancers? My wife had one removed from her nose twice. It was fairly small, but a very long healing process, requiring daily cleaning and the replacing of bandages and gauze taped over her nose. Not a lot of fun.



The one that was removed this week was on the left shoulder. In two weeks they will get the one on my upper lip at the base of my nose. I am a old timer with these basal cell cancers and have had at least 10 or 12 removed in the past. I had a good sized one removed from my nose seven years ago that required a bit of plastic surgery. You are right  T'aint fun


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Lon said:


> The one that was removed this week was on the left shoulder. In two weeks they will get the one on my upper lip at the base of my nose. I am a old timer with these basal cell cancers and have had at least 10 or 12 removed in the past. I had a good sized one removed from my nose seven years ago that required a bit of plastic surgery. You are right  T'aint fun



I'm really sorry to hear that, Lon. Certainly a drag on your life. Hopefully, you will eventually slog through it. I wish you well.


----------

